# Mittelklasse-Gaming-PC: Kaufberatung für einen guten Spiele-Rechner



## David Martin (12. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mittelklasse-Gaming-PC: Kaufberatung für einen guten Spiele-Rechner* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mittelklasse-Gaming-PC: Kaufberatung für einen guten Spiele-Rechner


----------



## XxY2TxX (12. April 2017)

Reichen nicht 500w? 700w ist doch bisschen überdimensioniert


----------



## BuzzKillington (12. April 2017)

Ist der Ryzen 5 1500X nicht schneller als ein i5?


----------



## tommy301077 (13. April 2017)

XxY2TxX schrieb:


> Reichen nicht 500w? 700w ist doch bisschen überdimensioniert



700W werden sicherlich nicht mal in der Spitze benötigt, sind aber gesünder für das Netzteil, da genug Reserven nach oben sind und das NT nicht dauernd auf hoher Last läuft. Lieber 1-2 Nummern größer, zumal die Preisunterschiede nicht allzu gravierend sind.


----------



## Bishopsuey (14. Oktober 2017)

Wieso schreibt ihr, dass die GTX 1060 AMP!+ von Zotac 350€ kostet? Steh ich aufm Schlauch? Hab mehrere Angebote für ~220€ gefunden.


----------



## Lankoron (14. Oktober 2017)

Bishopsuey schrieb:


> Wieso schreibt ihr, dass die GTX 1060 AMP!+ von Zotac 350€ kostet? Steh ich aufm Schlauch? Hab mehrere Angebote für ~220€ gefunden.




Mit Sicherheit sind das aber nur die 3G Ausgaben mit 3GB Grafikspeicher...und der ist kaum noch ausreichend für FHD-Gaming. Falls du &G-Angebote für unter 300 findest, wäre das ein guter Preis.


----------



## SamuelDonar (17. März 2018)

Au Mann, das ist bitter. Mein Rechner war jetzt nicht viel teuer und bietet etwas weniger Leistung. Der ist jetzt auch schon über 2 Jahre alt. Irgendwas stimmt da bei den Preisen und der Leistung im Hardwarebereich nicht mehr. Das kann ja jetzt wohl nicht mehr ewig so weiter gehen und das mit dem Mining/Handyabsatz glaub ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Wenn da wirklich so dauerhafte Faktoren in den Markt eingreifen, dann hätte es sich schon lange gelohnt die Kapazitäten zu erhöhen.


----------



## shaboo (17. März 2018)

SamuelDonar schrieb:


> Au Mann, das ist bitter. Mein Rechner war jetzt nicht viel teuer und bietet etwas weniger Leistung. Der ist jetzt auch schon über 2 Jahre alt. Irgendwas stimmt da bei den Preisen und der Leistung im Hardwarebereich nicht mehr. Das kann ja jetzt wohl nicht mehr ewig so weiter gehen und das mit dem Mining/Handyabsatz glaub ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Wenn da wirklich so dauerhafte Faktoren in den Markt eingreifen, dann hätte es sich schon lange gelohnt die Kapazitäten zu erhöhen.


Naja, Kapazitäten erhöhen sich ja nicht einfach mal so. Gegebenenfalls neue Werke aus dem Boden zu stampfen kostet viel Zeit und ist eine Rieseninvestition. Die tätigt man erst dann, wenn man sicher sein kann, dass der derzeitige Nachfrageboom auch tatsächlich von Dauer sein wird und nicht nach einiger Zeit wieder stark abebbt. Gerade die Miner sind da im Moment ein Riesenfragezeichen.


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2018)

Sicher die Hardwarepreise im Bereich Grafikkarte und RAM sind abartig hoch. Keine Frage. Und wer aktuell Um-/Aufrüsten will bzw. muß der hat echt keine gute Ausgangslage. Aber keiner kann aktuell sagen, ob das Thema Kryptowährungen und Mining derselben mehr als mittelfristig Bestand haben (denn erst dann würde der Bau eines Werkes lohnen, wenn die hohe Hardwarenachfrage nachhaltig wäre) oder ob die Blase nicht doch bald platzen könnte. Der Preis für Bitcoins ist ja im Vergleich zur Hochphase schon deutlich gesunken. Und es spielen Unsicherheitsfaktoren eine Rolle wie Preisentwicklung Bitcoin, Preise für Strom, Hardwarepreise u.s.w. und der Abgleich ob sich eine Neu-Investition unter diesen Gesichtspunkten aktuell überhaupt noch lohnt. RAM kostet mittlerweile mehr als doppelt so viel wie zum günstigen Preisfenster 2015/2016.

Und mal eben ein neues Werk für mehrere 100 Mio EUR aus dem Boden zu stampfen und dafür auch noch neues Personal einzustellen ohne zu wissen, ob das ganze in 1-2 Jahren überhaupt noch einen Sinn macht ? Nicht wirklich eine gute Idee. Abgesehen davon steht das Werk auch nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen sondern der Bau und die Einrichtung von solchen Anlagen wird eine ordentliche Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Es ist auch nicht wirklich klar, ob die Firmen die Kryptowährungen nicht (zumindestens teilweise) als Vorwand genommen haben, um interne Kartellabsprachen vorzunehmen, damit die Preise hochgetrieben werden. Das will z.B. China aktuell untersuchen.


----------



## SamuelDonar (15. April 2018)

Wer sich mit dem Geld.- und Finanzsystem beschäftigt, der bemerkt schnell,daß ein paar hundert Millionen ein feuchter Furz an der Wand sind. 

Da draußen schwirren hunderte Billionen Dollar/Euro, was auch immer, in irgendwelchen dubiosen Kanälen hin und her. Allein die Deutsche Bank hat 50 Billionen an Derivaten (was immer das auch sein soll, die meisten Mitarbeiter der DB und anderer Institute wissen es auch nicht). 

Fakt ist, es wird überall mit billigem Geld herumgeworfen, von dem jetzt schon die Betreiber des Geldsystems wissen, daß vieles davon einfach verbrannt wird. Daß man da keine 300 Millionen für ein Elektroschrottwerk übrig hat, das glauben nun nur noch die Naivsten.


----------



## TheSinner (16. April 2018)

SamuelDonar schrieb:


> Wer sich mit dem Geld.- und Finanzsystem beschäftigt, der bemerkt schnell,daß ein paar hundert Millionen ein feuchter Furz an der Wand sind.
> 
> Da draußen schwirren hunderte Billionen Dollar/Euro, was auch immer, in irgendwelchen dubiosen Kanälen hin und her. Allein die Deutsche Bank hat 50 Billionen an Derivaten (was immer das auch sein soll, die meisten Mitarbeiter der DB und anderer Institute wissen es auch nicht).
> 
> Fakt ist, es wird überall mit billigem Geld herumgeworfen, von dem jetzt schon die Betreiber des Geldsystems wissen, daß vieles davon einfach verbrannt wird. Daß man da keine 300 Millionen für ein Elektroschrottwerk übrig hat, das glauben nun nur noch die Naivsten.




Meine Fresse schreibst du einen Unfug wenn der Tag lang genug ist.


----------



## JesseDover (7. September 2018)

Frage warum ein  AMD R5 1600? der ist doch schon alt da würde ich lieber 2600er nehmen oder nicht?


----------



## CyrionX (17. August 2019)

Zum Artikel:
Das MSI X470 Gaming Plus braucht erst ein neues Bios
Erst das MSI X470 Gaming Plus >Max< kommt Ryzen 3000 Ready.
Besonders bei einem Komplett PC Guide sollte das dabei stehen.

Das Netzteil kostet dem Link folgend 115€, also 25€ mehr als angegeben
Ryzen 3600X 20€ mehr
die HDD 12€ mehr
das X570 8€ mehr
(SSD 4€ ...)
=> um 69€ . leider sammelt sich schnell so ein Betrag an bei vielen Teilen.

Die MSI 2060 Super Ventus hat nach weitreichender Meinung nicht den "besten" Kühler der Custom Modelle, eher zu laut. =>  hier wäre billig ≠ gut
Bessere Modelle wie die Gigabyte kosten mit  15€ mehr auch nicht mehr die Welt.

Custom Modelle der RX5700 sind bereits massenhaft (ab z.B. 370€ ) verfügbar

Es wäre also ein Vergleich von 370€ und 435€ für 5-6% Mehrleistung (und keine 10%!) angebracht.

Was leider etwas negativ auffällt, dass nur auf Alternate verlinkt wird. Das mutet besonders böse und wie Werbung an wenn die Preise nicht mehr stimmen (s.o.).
Hier wäre etwas wie Geizhals sicherlich der neutralere Link und man könnte auch den aktuellsten Preis dynamisch einbinden und erspart sich das mühlevolle aktualisieren der Preise von Hand.

Demnach bitte doch zuerst den Artikel updaten bevor man ihn auf die Hauptseite bringt.
Den Highend-PC Artikel überlasse ich zum Feedback jemand anderem .
MfG


----------



## Spiritogre (17. August 2019)

@ CyrionX3
Dir ist schon aufgefallen, dass es ein alter Artikel und kein aktueller ist? 

Wieso der jetzt tatsächlich heute auf deiner Startseite aufgetaucht sein soll, würde mich allerdings auch interessieren. Denke, das war ein Fehler im System.


----------



## CyrionX (17. August 2019)

Ich habe zugegebenerweise gerade den Fehler gemacht, meine eigene Ignorierliste zu missachten und auf "Beitrag anzeigen" geklickt.
Danke, dass du mich wieder eines besseren belehrt hast.
Soweit zu denken, dass man einen alten Artikel eventuell aktualisiert bevor man ihn auf die Startseite bringt ( da jetzt Ryzen 3xxx dazugekommen sind) kommst du leider nicht. Du orientierst dich nur am veralteten Preisgefüge. Es braucht nur ein Sandkorn als Legitimation für dich um etwas so nutzloses zu schreiben wie gerade eben. Glaubst du nicht der Autor kann für sich selber sprechen? Ja,  Sehr gut. Hauptsache Bits auf dem Server belegt.
Setz mich doch bitte auch auf die Blocklist, dann komme ich nicht mehr in Versuchung dir nochmal antworten zu wollen.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. August 2019)

Da es ständig neue Artikel zu diesem Thema gibt, wieso sollte man alte aktualisieren? 
Ansonsten solltest du auf deinen Umgangston achten.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2020)

Also meines Wissens nach sind die WD Red für den Dauerbetrieb in NAS-Systemen ausgelegt und für einen normalen PC gänzlich ungeeignet.  
Die Blue- (ehemals Green) oder Black-Serie wäre da wohl wesentlich besser geeignet.


----------



## fud1974 (2. Februar 2020)

Bin erstaunt dass die Mainboard - Empfehlung ab Mittelklasse jetzt doch so zügig umgeschwenkt ist auf die X570 Boards... das klang noch Ende 2019 ganz anders, da waren immer noch fleissig B450 Boards oder X470 Boards in der Empfehlung (mit dem üblichen Hinweis dass eventuell das Board vorher ein BIOS Upgrade braucht).

Hat sich die Furcht vor dem Chipset Lüfter gelegt?


----------



## AdamJenson (1. Mai 2020)

Da hab ich doch ganz gut aufgerüstet mit meinem Ryzen 5 3600x,32 GB DDR 4 Ram und der Gigabyte RTX 2060 Super.Hatte vorher eine RX 470 8GB drin und wollte auf jeden Fall von AMD Karten weg weil es zu viele Treiber Probleme ständig gab. Nun bei Nvidia ist es bisher top.Treiber installieren und ohne große Fummelei meine Games zocken.Bei meiner RX 470 musste ich oft im Treiber speziell etwas einstellen auf jedes Spiel was nervig war auf Dauer.


----------

